# Pressurized cockpits and fuselages question



## chris ballance (Aug 1, 2022)

In the early 1940s what were the major technical barriers to building aircraft with pressurized cockpits and fuselages? The structural stress/design, fabrication problems, materials and weight, seals, compressors/turbochargers?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 1, 2022)

chris ballance said:


> In the early 1940s what were the major technical barriers to building aircraft with pressurized cockpits and fuselages? The structural stress/design, fabrication problems, materials and weight, seals, compressors/turbochargers?


Basically all the above, but the magic bullet was the development of a practical outflow valve(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

